# Violent prisoner Alan Baker has had a free sex change operation on the NHS



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2013)

A violent prisoner has had a free sex change operation on the NHS which will cost taxpayers ?10,000, it has emerged.
Alan Baker is now in the vulnerable *prisoner wing at Elmley jail on the Isle of Sheppey, Kent, calling himself Sarah.
Once the 43-year-old's controversial gender change has been completed, he will be transferred to a women?s prison.

Baker, originally from Croydon, South London, was initially locked up for kidnapping and torturing his step-mother?s brother. 
But after trying to kill an alleged child rapist behind bars in 1998 he is now serving an indeterminate sentence.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Alan-Baker-given-10-000-sex-change-NHS.html


----------

